# Walbro WT149A wont start



## ourjets1 (May 30, 2007)

Hi,
I have a weed trimmer that will only start when it is primed.
After the prime runs out it stops.

I got this trimmer from my Dad (God Rest His Soul) and would like to get it running. He always kept things in great shape...

I looked at the needle valves and they seem to be OK. 
I also opened up the right side (looking at the back of the trimmer/carb) and the diaphragm also seemed to be OK . It did not seem to have any old fuel build up on the screen.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ourjets1


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Clean the carb w/carb cleaner make sure all holes are open.
Be sure to use fresh gas w/ correct mix.Check fuel line and tank for crud.
Check that carb is tight,check for an inline fuel shut off.
There are many threads on these.


----------



## ourjets1 (May 30, 2007)

hdman97 said:


> Clean the carb w/carb cleaner make sure all holes are open.
> Be sure to use fresh gas w/ correct mix.Check fuel line and tank for crud.
> Check that carb is tight,check for an inline fuel shut off.
> There are many threads on these.


 Gas was fresh and mix was correct 4oz to 1 gal.
I know the tank was clean because I had to replace all the lines.
When I clean it do I disassemble entire carb?..removing all seals ?
I saw in another thread that using carb cleaner will swell the seals.
I noticed on this other web site....
http://www.learnsmallenginerepair.com/walbro1_s.htm
that there is more than one gasket to be replaced.
I only checked the one on the right side of engine.
Is it possible that one of the other can cause a problem or even though this one is not torn can they be old to a point where they do not work?


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

You can get a rebuild kit for the carb.
Yes you would disassemble the carb ,soak it in carb cleaner,blow it out with compressed air reassemble with new parts.
Gas/oilmix can dry out and make a mess when left in the carb for awhile.


----------



## ourjets1 (May 30, 2007)

OK,
I purchased the rebuild kit....
This will be a first for me....
I'm pretty mechanically inclined...
Anything special I should know when I'm taking it apart or puting it back together?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I would suggest using the original metering arm rather than the new one in the rebuild kit, the original has the proper height adjustment and the new one might not and if you dont have the proper guage they can be touchy. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ourjets1 (May 30, 2007)

What is the metering arm?
Is it the one that holds down the spring?


----------



## ourjets1 (May 30, 2007)

The gaskets in the kit are in 2 pcs....
Do I have to use permatex? or put hem on dry on top of each other?


----------



## ourjets1 (May 30, 2007)

Also....how about the little metal caps?
Do they have to come out to clean carb?
Should I replace the screen or just let the carb cleaner do it?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The metering arm is what holds down the spring and unless the carb was very, very dirty don't remove the metal caps and don't use any type of gasket sealer, keep it as free of any foreign stuff as possible. For something that is only about a one inch cube they are very complicated(for an ole farm boy like me). I would suggest using brake parts cleaner in your final cleaning stage as it will not leave a residue. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ourjets1 (May 30, 2007)

Well unfortunately Np Good....
I cleaned the carb in carb cleaner overnight....blew it out with clean air and reassembled with new diaphragms/gaskets.

Still does the same thing.....
Starts with using prime bulb then dies in a few seconds.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Kev


----------



## ourjets1 (May 30, 2007)

Hey, 
I think I got it....
I checked to see if gas line was flowing....
It wasn't...so I just cracked the gas cap a little and got it to run pretty good.
It still sounds like it's trying to cut out at top end.
Anyone here of a gas cap doing this?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you might have the fuel lines installed incorrectly. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ourjets1 (May 30, 2007)

I have one line coming from tank into primer bulb, then out of bulb into top of carb...
Seems to be OK....it sprays gas into carb.

The other line from the tank to the to the bottom right of carb which is the side where the diaphragm is
OK?

It was just strange that the gas only started to flow after I loosened the cap.
I know I wouldn't believe it if I didn't do it myself.
It runs now so I think I am headed in the right direction....

Got the whole yard trimmed and I'll try to fine tune the upper end rpm slow down problem when I get back from Laconia...Up for Bike Week with the Wild Hogs.

Thanks
Kev


----------



## ourjets1 (May 30, 2007)

Well....Still a little problem....
When I tried to start it this time, same thing ran on prime,then stopped.
After 10 times of doing this I took out the spark plug, cleaned it and it started right up.
I decided to put a new spark plug in and back to same thing ran on prime,then stopped.
After ~ 10 tries running on prime then stopping... it started and stayed running.
Still don't know why.
I saw anther thread about checking the exhaust port.....

Any other suggestions?

Thanks,
Kev


----------

